# How do you treat a hoof abscess?



## ChasingTheDream (6 March 2011)

Snce Snowysadude suggested Blade might have an abscess I'm even more convinced he does...

Thing is though, I've never treated a horse with an abscess, but I think I know what to do in theory...

This is what I have always been told;

Soak the hoof in warm water and epsom salts for 10 minutes...
Dry the foot and poultice, and secure the area with vetwrap. 

^^ Do this two times a day + restrict his turnout (no turnout at all, just walk in hand)

Once the abscess has ruptured (which according to my knowledge will take a few days?) carry on soaking, but dont put the poultice on, and allow turnout. 

But dont bring back into work until he is fully sound...


Anything I've missed off? Or am I totally wrong? Any advice/tips greatly recieved


----------



## Echo Bravo (6 March 2011)

Get your farrier out to have a look, because as soon as he's found it and let the pus out, horse will feel much better and then all you have to do is poultice to get rest out. most farriers will come out same day as they know how much pain the horse will be in or they will fit you in next day.


----------



## ChasingTheDream (6 March 2011)

I heard farriers wont do that with a TB, because there feet take so long to grow? I'll give him a ring later to see - thanks


----------



## Echo Bravo (6 March 2011)

I'm surprised at that as most farriers I know love doing them for the satisfaction of seeing the horse relieved of the pain and the farrier is much better than the vet for finding an abscess and cheaper


----------



## Balibee (6 March 2011)

Echo Bravo said:



			Get your farrier out to have a look, because as soon as he's found it and let the pus out, horse will feel much better and then all you have to do is poultice to get rest out. most farriers will come out same day as they know how much pain the horse will be in or they will fit you in next day.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this.  They will need to make a drain hole of some kind, doesn't have to be huge.

With regards to restricting turnout IMO that doesn't have to be the case.  My gelding had an abcess last summer and was still turned out 24/7.  I just had to make sure his poultice was secure and waterproof.  I used empty dengie hifi bags and strong tape, they are super strong  It was easier with it being summer though.

I know most peoples field are mud at the moment but if you can waterproof the foot and your fields are not too bad then I would still turn out if your farrier/vet are happy with that. Or if your fields are too bad, do you have another area (school or something) you can use for turnout?

Can;t see the reason for a farrier not wanting to do that with a TB???  If no drain hole was made they would probably end up losing half a hoof when it got too bad!


----------



## Chestnut mare (6 March 2011)

Get the farrier to par out the abcess. Then wet poultice for 3 days then dry poultice for another 3 days until then farrier comes out to put the shoe back on! That's what I did with my mares recent abcess.


----------



## ChasingTheDream (6 March 2011)

It might just be a rumour - Im lucky - my Uncle is my farrier! 
If he does find it, will I still need to poultice? And if he doesnt, what should I do? 

Sorry for all the questions


----------



## ChasingTheDream (6 March 2011)

Chestnut mare said:



			Get the farrier to par out the abcess. Then wet poultice for 3 days then dry poultice for another 3 days until then farrier comes out to put the shoe back on! That's what I did with my mares recent abcess.
		
Click to expand...

Blade is barefoot; but would it still be the same thing?


----------



## ChasingTheDream (6 March 2011)

Balibee said:



			Ditto this.  They will need to make a drain hole of some kind, doesn't have to be huge.

With regards to restricting turnout IMO that doesn't have to be the case.  My gelding had an abcess last summer and was still turned out 24/7.  I just had to make sure his poultice was secure and waterproof.  I used empty dengie hifi bags and strong tape, they are super strong  It was easier with it being summer though.

I know most peoples field are mud at the moment but if you can waterproof the foot and your fields are not too bad then I would still turn out if your farrier/vet are happy with that. Or if your fields are too bad, do you have another area (school or something) you can use for turnout?

Can;t see the reason for a farrier not wanting to do that with a TB???  If no drain hole was made they would probably end up losing half a hoof when it got too bad!
		
Click to expand...

Good idea about the feed bags, I'll try it  If not he can go out in the arena for a few hours each day 

I'll ring my farrier asap; but yeah, I definatley remember someone on my yard saying a farrier wont, because a TB's feet wont grow back quickly, but thats obviously not the case 

thanks


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (6 March 2011)

A horse with pus in the foot will show varying severity of lameness which can come and go but will eventually be severe, and a throbbing digital pulse will be found near the fetlock. Tubbing the foot and a hot animalintex until the farrier gets there. Usually you hot wet pultice for a day or two then put on a dry one. You don't want the drain hole to fill with dirt so be careful about turnout unless its sure to stay on. Usually the dressing will have an obvious  black stain where the abcess has drained. Once that stops you can go for the dry dressing as you don't want the foot to get soggy. Most farriers are experts at finding and releasing the pus as it is a regular part of their job. OH is a farrier. Have never known him avoid releasing an abcess because the horse was TB. Lots of TBs get abcesses due to the kind of feet they have.


----------



## Echo Bravo (6 March 2011)

Pampers baby nappies are great round foot and vet wrap bandages, but you will find if you put out after awhile the horse will walk through what ever you put on them. Your uncle will tell you what to do.


----------



## HollyWoozle (6 March 2011)

Once vet/farrier has drained then I have usually poulticed (wet to begin with, then dry) then covered with vet wrap. Inca had a few in the time we owned her and she was always out 24/7 - we used tape to waterproof the poultice and hold it in place or you can buy boots for this. The last abscess was particularly troublesome and so we soaked with epsom salts before poulticing each time.


----------

